# 3M PPS system leakage problems (HVLP)



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Fuji Mighty Mite 3 with the T70 sprayer (Siphon feed). A great quality system. I bought the PPS adapter right off because I do Tub and Tile and I need to spray at all angles.

For the first few months the PPS system was great, worked as advertised. Recently Ive noticed it has started leaking around the liner lid nozzle that locks in with the metal adapter. Ive tried plumbers tape with limited success but it still allows some air in thereby screwing with the finish quality.

I keep my gun clean and in good working order. Id like to say the adapter is "wearing out" but that seems silly since it is stainless steel locking to a plastic nozzle so there should be absolute zero wear and tear.

Ive no desire to go back to the default cup. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions of have had this problem before.

Thanks fellas,

-TJ


----------

